# How would you like to see this come out of the foothills....



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.news4jax.com/news/21162885/detail.html#

....and into your yard?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: How would you like to see this come out of the foothills*

Pure EVIL


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: How would you like to see this come out of the foothills*

Here's the stupid email that's being circulated on it- pictures didn't copy over but they are the same pictures.

jTHIS ISN'T A PYTHON!

Guess what was found just south of Jacksonville , Texas,
Near the St. Augustine outlet, in a new KB homes subdivision.

>

A 15 foot Eastern Diamondback rattlesnake. Largest ever caught on record.

After seeing this, I did a little research, and learned the following:
· One bite from a snake this large contains enough venom to kill over 40 full grown men.
· The head alone is larger than the hand of a normal sized man.
· This snake was probably alive when George H. W. Bush was President.
· A bite from those fangs would equal being penetrated by two 1/4 inch screwdrivers.
· A snake this size could easily swallow a 2 year-old child.
· A snake this size has a 5 and 1/2 foot accurate striking distance. (The distance for an average size Rattlesnake is about 2 feet)

Judging by the size of the snake, it is estimated to weigh over 170 pounds.
How much do you weigh?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: How would you like to see this come out of the foothills*

I'd love that to slither into my yard. I'd have a new hat band, belt, and boots. HAHA!


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: How would you like to see this come out of the foothills*

WHOA!!!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: How would you like to see this come out of the foothills*

Holy sh!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: How would you like to see this come out of the foothills*



Packfish said:


> Here's the stupid email that's being circulated on it- pictures didn't copy over but they are the same pictures.
> 
> jTHIS ISN'T A PYTHON!
> 
> ...


Yeah, how 'bout that nonsense. Sad, but people believe it though.
The camera angle makes the snake look longer. I've seen 2 or 3 different goofy blogs using these photos.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: How would you like to see this come out of the foothills*

I bet you that thing would be delicious.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: How would you like to see this come out of the foothills*

I didn't think rattlers could get that big.


----------

